# Frogroom



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Wanted to post some frogroom pics, not to mention learn how to post pics in posts. Will post more in the following days.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

OK OK - how'd ya do that?


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

JWerner said:


> OK OK - how'd ya do that?


You had a space at the end of your image line before the [/img] tag. That's why it didn't work.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Glad to see that misting system up and running Jon. 
TQ


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I like the placement of your RO filter. Cool idea. What is in the bottles below the tanks? What is the black box by the RO unit?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing more, Jon!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

> What is in the bottles below the tanks?


I'm guess FF cultures. What are all those tanks? 15 gallon highs? and how do you drain them? I'm assuming you need to drain the tanks if you have a misting system set up. Are the the bottoms drilled?

-Tad


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

The large areas on the bottom were formerly housing for dwarf monitor. I lined them with formica, so they cleaned up well. In the lower right I house my RO unit and springtail cultures. The RO system has a little faucet as well. I put my RO water for tadpoles in 1 gal. jugs mixed with Black Water Expert, RO Vital and oak leaves. The black box is a digital programmable timer to the Mist King misting system. Manifold is seen as well. The large enclosure on the lower right houses fruit fly cultures. It has built in acrylic sliding doors to keep it warmer in the winter, but can open it in Summer. The tanks are 18 gallon. The false bottom has 1.5" couplings with threaded plugs. I manually drain the water this way. The Mist King nozzels put out only a little water. It takes quite a long time to fill up the resevoir space below the false bottom. I will work on getting posted pictures of the other four sides of the room.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

These 12 tanks are to the left of the tanks in the initial picture. All thumbnails - imitators, fantasticus, vents, retics, yellow fants and intermedius.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Jon,
It looks like you added more tanks to your room, nice. It also must be nice to have the room to ad more tanks and not be strapped for space like alot of us.
TQ


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Jon,
What type of shoplights are you using? What type of bubls? How did you attach the shoplight fixtur to the wire rack? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

how big are the tanks? what are the dimanions of your tanks?

Looks great! Frogs must be happy

Dartguy15


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

what are you tops made out of?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice setup could you tell us a little about the timer, and the misiting setup?

Are the tanks drained?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

what do you use as a heating system?


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's some answers to the last few questions. I use 18 gallon tanks. I use to have drilled tanks but did not like it. I was not able to easily remove my tanks from the racks. Now I simply put a 1.5 - 2" coupling in the false bottom and top it with a threaded plug. I manually drain it. Only takes a minute. Tops are made from glass cut at the local hardware store. For lighting I use shop lights with the biggest reflector I can find. They are attached to the wire racks using 12 x 3/16" x 3" Toggle Bolts. The light comes in two pieces. In the piece housing the lighting hardware there are predrilled holes. I run the bolts through the holes farthest toward the end of the fixture. The holding the light where I want it, I attach the toggle piece and pass it through the gaps in the wire rack. Tighten with a wrench. Works great and it is super easy to take off the rack if needed.
As for the misting system, I installed a Mist King system about a year ago and love it. I have some sort of big Shur Flo pump hooked up to a manifold that I got from Marty at MistKing. The timer I found at a local Lowes for $20.00. It has two grounded plugs and can be programed for 1 minute increments up to 7 times per day. It also has a manual override button. It is made by Intermatic.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's a pic of the outside. As you can see, it is seperate from the house, located under a big sugar maple tree I origianlly built it to house dwarf monitors. It is insulated better than out house. Heating it has never been a problem! There is a built in heater with seperate theromostat when needed. I use a reverse light cycle and keep the door partially open at night, even in Winter!


----------

